# Need some CNC work done.



## hardwooddesignz

I am designing drones for a possible business. I have three designs that work so far. Specifically the body kits. I need to find someone who owns a CNC machine that will be willing to cut out my templates. I have all the files in DXF from AutoCAD. All I would need is the CNC operator to do is load up the DXF file pattern, code it out for G-code. set the tool path, then cut them out in bulk.
The material is 1/8" of an inch thick.
Please contact me at my email
[email protected]
or here in Pm.
I can provide the material and the files. Lets do some business together.


----------



## groyuti

[No message]


----------



## msmith1199

1/8" wood could probably be cut by a laser faster and cheaper. You would have a little clean up to do, but denatured alcohol takes the soot off.


----------



## oldnovice

Here is one CNCer that may want to do the work for you


----------

